
IsMaintained? A Chrome Extension for Identifying Unmaintained GitHub Projects - eqcho
https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/identifying-unmaintained-github-projects-d6577a6ea1d1
======
dddddaviddddd
Not clear how this is better than a glance at the commit history.

